# Roamio Pro and Mini w/Lifetime - $600



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

I haven't created an eBay auction yet, but I'll add it when I do. But I may skip eBay and just try Craigslist though.

I'm selling a Roamio Pro with a lifetime sub that I bought in late January. I'm not going to have a cable option for a while so I've switched to DirecTV. 

I also have a TiVo mini with a lifetime sub. 

Both for $600.

Thanks.


----------



## SUY1125 (Apr 15, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I haven't created an eBay auction yet, but I'll add it when I do. But I may skip eBay and just try Craigslist though.
> 
> I'm selling a Roamio Pro with a lifetime sub that I bought in late January. I'm not going to have a cable option for a while so I've switched to DirecTV.
> 
> ...


PM me if the Kabrich does not work out. I can give you my info. and can pay above ask price.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

Sold to Kabrich.

Thanks.


----------

